# Angel Sounds Fetal Heart Monitor - how often is safe?



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Evening ladies
I have recently bought an Angel Sounds Fetal Heart Monitor to try to reaasure me until I can feel my LO moving and kicking - can't wait. I was planning on using it twice a week for no more than 5 minutes each time. Do you think this is OK or should I limit it to once a week?
Thanks in advance
RC x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

that amount would be fine, but don't use it to rely on, if you feel that something is wrong, you need to be checked out. On the other end, don't be too alarmed at this stage if you can't hear it, it takes a while to hear it often, and it is still small enough to hide!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the speedy reply   - DH is chief sonographer  - we have 2 sets of headphones and so far he has been very good and patient at finding LO.


----------

